# Tribulus for teens?



## arnie wannabie (Oct 24, 2006)

im 18 years old been training for 2 and a half years,ive heard that supplementing with tribulus terrestris is ok for teens because it only helps boost natural test levels and doesnt put any outside test or chemicals in the body, therefore not altering the bodies ability to produce its own healthy test etc and so forth, im talking about musashi tribulus terrestrsi in particular which has no other chemicals or compounds just tribulus terrestris, any advice or insight?, and if it is ok to take waht mgs or caps per day should i use? thanks alot.


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2006)

Tribulus will not do a thing for anyone under the age of 40 in my opinion. At 18 you do not need any supplements or test boosters.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Tribulus will not do a thing for anyone under the age of 40 in my opinion. At 18 you do not need any supplements or test boosters.



34

Although some whey and a multi wouldn't hurt, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2006)

arnie wannabie said:


> im 18 years old been training for 2 and a half years,ive heard that supplementing with tribulus terrestris is ok for teens because it only helps boost natural test levels and doesnt put any outside test or chemicals in the body, therefore not altering the bodies ability to produce its own healthy test etc and so forth, im talking about musashi tribulus terrestrsi in particular which has no other chemicals or compounds just tribulus terrestris, any advice or insight?, and if it is ok to take waht mgs or caps per day should i use? thanks alot.



at your age spend your money on creatine.


----------



## HSMichael (Oct 24, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> at your age spend your money on creatine.



Agreed.  You might try a AAKG supplement too.
I personally love NO-Explode. Which is creatine/aakg/energy drink all in one.
Great stuff.


----------



## UNCnate (Nov 1, 2006)

arnie wannabie said:


> im 18 years old been training for 2 and a half years,ive heard that supplementing with tribulus terrestris is ok for teens because it only helps boost natural test levels and doesnt put any outside test or chemicals in the body, therefore not altering the bodies ability to produce its own healthy test etc and so forth, im talking about musashi tribulus terrestrsi in particular which has no other chemicals or compounds just tribulus terrestris, any advice or insight?, and if it is ok to take waht mgs or caps per day should i use? thanks alot.



Trib will have no effect at all on an 18 year old.  Your test levels are through the roof as it is.

Stick to the basics:
Creatine
Fish Oil
Whey
Vitamin

One thing I do believe though is something like nettle root.  Something to free up the "free test", and not increase your total t-levels.

There are a few products out and a new one about to be out that includes the thing Im talking about (plus some other goodies) - MassFX that is.


----------

